# SHE LIKES IT ROUGH romantic comedy by GVR Corcillo



## GVRCorcillo (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd love to have you check out my quirky debut novel, 'She Likes It Rough.' It is not erotica; the title is tongue-in-cheek because the heroine is always making things so hard on herself. 
-----------

Can daring adventures with an outdoor extremist give a daydreaming pushover the courage she needs in order to make her life count for something?

After that humiliating freak fast-food accident, discombobulated scaredy-cat Lisa Flyte finally gets fed up with letting life walk all over her. Time to get a backbone and really start living life! But how is a shrinking violet like Lisa supposed to get tough all of a sudden after a lifetime of watching from the couch?

Jack Hawkins, that's how. When Lisa finds out that the adrenaline junkie from her MBA classes needs a clueless urbanite to test his top-secret line of beginner adventure gear, she gets the most daring idea of her life: she will be his undercover test dummy if he helps her to become brave on their adventures in the wild.

They strike a deal. But can Lisa use her outdoor moxie in the real world? Will she be bold enough to pursue a career she really wants or stand up to her bullying family?

And will she get gutsy enough to go after Jack? He's a man who's not afraid of anything...except maybe of falling for Lisa.
-------------

Thanks for your time! If you do read it, I'd love to hear what you think. Best wishes to everyone for a healthy and prosperous 2014!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

